# By Demand [September 2013]



## Sid_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Demands     can also be made by e-mail, story  ideas and other suggestions (Fast     Track ideas, design, demands for  specific articles etc) 

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free      Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to      minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list      of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can   send    us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea   of  how   much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for      video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com -   Largest    Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads -      Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music    discovery   and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE    UNQUOTE   RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/dm.png

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month _​


----------



## flyingcow (Sep 6, 2013)

How about the gameplays ETC featured at PAX,E3 etc?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes, we'll be adding videos from Gamescom 2013 and PAX Prime 2013 on the SKOAR! DVD.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 7, 2013)

How about CTC next month?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 8, 2013)

All Fast Track PDFs, just like the entire digit PDFs given. i think PDFs of few were  given some time back but don't remember which and when.

Moreover, it would be better to put a list of DVD contents right here in the forum. that way, it will be easy to search n find.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 8, 2013)

idk but you guys have provided all cs50 videos on DVD's before?
i mean complete videos?

can't you guys give courses from edx coursera as it's creative common lic. i think ?
i might be wrong but whole site rip may


----------



## Amx227 (Sep 9, 2013)

Invasion 1944 D-Day mod for Arma 2 OA.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 10, 2013)

We will start the preview / feedback threads again so you can get a list of the contents for that month. PDFs are reserved for June and December issues only


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

Raaabo said:


> We will start the preview / feedback threads again so you can get a list of the contents for that month. PDFs are reserved for June and December issues only



you mean PDF's of digit mag and fast track of year's previous months withh be provided in june and december? Like pdf's of jan, feb, march, apr, may will be included with june issue and pdfs of july, aug, sept, oct, nov with December issue?



Raaabo said:


> We will start the preview / feedback threads again so you can get a list of the contents for that month. PDFs are reserved for June and December issues only



you mean PDF's of digit mag and fast track of year's previous months withh be provided in june and december? Like pdf's of jan, feb, march, apr, may will be included with june issue and pdfs of july, aug, sept, oct, nov with December issue?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 10, 2013)

No, the previous year's PDFs are included until December in June and up to June in December.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 11, 2013)

what about all previous fast track PDFs? were they included in any DVD? please mention that. tyvm


----------



## Deepak Bidyabhusan Das (Sep 13, 2013)

please add trial versions of Adobe CC as you have done before like cs5.5, cs6 etc..


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 18, 2013)

@Digit
Instead of giving freeware in dvd (which is easily available on internet)...Give Heavy *Free to play* Games of Steam Like *All Points Bulletin*,Team Fortess 2,


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 19, 2013)

tech0freak0 said:


> @Digit
> Instead of giving freeware in dvd (which is easily available on internet)...Give Heavy *Free to play* Games of Steam Like *All Points Bulletin*,Team Fortess 2,



Agreed on this.


----------

